# need new cluster



## hillbilli (Sep 1, 2013)

does anyone know if i can buy a left rear cluster for my e425[02] straight from a dealer.or must it be ordered from a specialist?thanks


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Most probably from a dealer, or try ebay.

Ron


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it might be a standard part bought in by the converters, made by Hella or similar? Have a look on the plastic lens etc for makers names & reference numbers. Then you can search on e-bay :wink:


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Look on the Caravan Components website, they've got a range of Hella fittings. There are plenty of other suppliers, Mr Google will help.

Roger


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

O'leary's usually have lamp units for sale,they'll be at the Shepton show in a couple of weeks,might be cheaper to buy a slightly different pair from them and modify slightly than buy one new unit from the dealers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure if you can but photos always help.


----------

